# Tues edge report



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Left out of Lost key around 830 tues morning headed to the edge in calm waters. Water at the edge was a so so clean green. Marked plenty of fish but some reason couldn't get the anchor to hold over the spot I wanted. ( I tried 3 different anchors. Frustrating!!) It final stuck( not over the hot spot) and we slowly started putting mingo's in the boat. The wind picked so the wife I decided to try the big O. At the O on my first drop with a 13" mingo I hooked up with a grouper. I said gag the wife thought black but back it went. Jigged up a bunch if short AJ's and a few Almaco before calling it a day. Running in was not like the ride out seas were tight!


----------



## EFI Logistics (Mar 3, 2014)

not to seem ethical here, but you might want to edit out about using the mingo as bait in a public forum.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Nice grouper! Sucks had to send him back down ,but looks like you had enough fish for a coulpe meals. Thanks for the pics and good report


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

The mingo was legal and was add to my daily limit! Perfectly legal! Learn something new every day don't we. That's what this place is for.


----------



## EFI Logistics (Mar 3, 2014)

PJIII said:


> The mingo was legal and was add to my daily limit! Perfectly legal! Learn something new every day don't we. That's what this place is for.


I forget that its legal as long as its added to the bag limit. thanks for the correction


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice gag ! It sure hurts my feelings when I have to throw back a nice grouper.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

That sucks, he would have made a fine meal! Oh well, good fishing and you're safe in port.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice job. Question, why would you want to pick up anchor and go to the O if the waves were picking up ? How far to the Oriskany is it from the Edge ? I had a hard time with our anchor last time out to the edge. Next time, I will be sure to go a lot further upcurrent from my mark. At least I would be able to let out line to get on top of the spot. Every trip out there is a learning experience for me.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice Gag, I seem to catch a few each trip too and it is hard to throw back. But that is what is best for the future.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great post and pics.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice job


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

When you add a mingo to your limit, and then use it for bait, and catch a bigger legal fish with the mingo, but the mingo does not exist any more, can you then take the mingo off of your limit list. 
Dumb question, but I would like to hear what people thought. 
You can use a fish for bait as long as it counts for your limit, but when the fish used as bait is gone, you no longer have to claim the fish. That's how I see it.......


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Chapman5011 said:


> When you add a mingo to your limit, and then use it for bait, and catch a bigger legal fish with the mingo, but the mingo does not exist any more, can you then take the mingo off of your limit list.
> Dumb question, but I would like to hear what people thought.
> You can use a fish for bait as long as it counts for your limit, but when the fish used as bait is gone, you no longer have to claim the fish. That's how I see it.......


Same here.:yes:


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

I will let my attorney answer that question! Lol! Must watch out for the Drones!


----------

